# romantic sayings



## W.U.R.M

can I get some romatic   sayings to tell a girlfriend
both the spainish and english translation

N.B Ladies it would be nice to get sayings you like to hear also


----------



## Mynosevitch

W.U.R.M said:
			
		

> can I get some romatic   sayings to tell a girlfriend
> both the spainish and english translation
> 
> N.B Ladies it would be nice to get sayings you like to hear also



Well you are some lazy boy! 

You mean flirtatious remarks? And romantic?  Well, just think of her and listen to your heart (better ignore other muscles) and write what crosses your mind. And I will be willing to translate it into spanish for you.   

As for sayings.. hell.. I can only think of 'tus ojos son negros y rasgados como mis calzoncillos'.. but you'd rather do not use it.. it is not romantic anyway.


----------



## Faboo

ja ja ja

"Me gustaría ser bizco para verte pasar dos veces"

"Das angustia de buena que estas"

"Quien fuera tampón"

"Que no me entere yo que ese culo pasa hambre"

"Si yo quisiera y tu me dejaras....."



but you'd rather do not use them.


----------



## bitxo

Faboo, with that "romanticism" you'd be very successful with women...


----------



## abarwick

This site should give you some ideas...
http://www.donquijote.org/spanishlanguage/love/
Especially the audio dictionary:
http://www.donquijote.org/spanishlanguage/dictionary/love/


----------



## Gabriel

Now, seriously. Do your homework. At least think of some romantic sayings by yourself and we will help with the translation.


----------



## bofico

the one i really like that surely is not in the dicitionary is

"tus ojos son tan oscuros que parecen ser un par de pecados mortales."  

another one you could get some mileage out of too is

¡Ay qué curvas, y yo sin frenos!


----------



## csisfun

After listening to so much of Ricky, I think the most basic is
"TE AMO"


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Bofico, the first one is tolerable enough but quite old-fashioned. The second one is funny but unless the girl really fancies you and you are a bit tipsy I don't think she will find it "romantic". Keep thinking.


----------



## paliux

Hi WURM, I am a Spanish girl, and NEVER; NEVERs ay that things Faboo and Mynosevith wrote, please!!!They are funny, but no really romantic... 
Think something romantic for her and we can translate it fo you. It would be easier, isn´t it??


----------



## Lenu

Podrías decir:

Chata, quieres una horchata?

Lo que no se es traducirlo al inglés...


----------



## Jose

chatty, while chatting, chow about a cheaply horchata?

I dont know if it Chounds weird.


----------



## paliux

Pro bueno, qué malos sois!!!Encima que el chico tiene un problema...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

It sounds weird even in Spanish, he, he, he. It is the kind of "flirtation remark" you would find in a song by Georgie Dann.

By the way, the best translation for "piropo" that I could find was "flirtation remarks". Do you know a better one? And for "ligar"? Do you know any way to say it apart from "to get off with someone"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## solo

A deep whisper will do, don't try to say such important words in a strange languaje... It wouldn't sound real!

Good luck


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I suspect you meant "a deep sigh", solo. Is that right?


----------



## Faboo

bitxto ... In fact I´m married so I had some success (but of course I never used those words I wrote)


----------



## Faboo

Podrá nublarse el sol eternamente;
Podrá secarse en un instante el mar;
Podrá romperse el eje de la tierra
Como un débil cristal.
¡todo sucederá! Podrá la muerte
Cubrirme con su fúnebre crespón;
Pero jamás en mí podrá apagarse
La llama de tu amor


(Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer)


Desmayarse, atreverse, estar furioso,
áspero, tierno, liberal, esquivo,
alentado, mortal, difunto, vivo,
leal, traidor, cobarde y animoso;

no hallar fuera del bien centro y reposo,
mostrarse alegre, triste, humilde, altivo,
enojado, valiente, fugitivo,
satisfecho, ofendido, receloso;

huir el rostro al claro desengaño,
beber veneno por licor süave,
olvidar el provecho, amar el daño;

creer que un cielo en un infierno cabe,
dar la vida y el alma a un desengaño;
esto es amor, quien lo probó lo sabe.


(Lope de Vega)


----------



## Celeste

I would say that "Un gesto vale más que mil palabras"
 " A gesture worth more than a thousand words"

I doubt this translation is correct!


----------



## toniga

I wish I were cross-eyed so that I could see you twice! Ojalá fuera bizco, para verte doble!

If i remember another one I'll let you know!


----------



## bofico

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Bofico, the first one is tolerable enough but quite old-fashioned. The second one is funny but unless the girl really fancies you and you are a bit tipsy I don't think she will find it "romantic". Keep thinking.




Actually, the first one is quite timeless: it happened to work rather nicely for me a couple of weeks ago.

The last one was a lame attempt at a pun--which seems to have gone right over your head--and, by the way, is emminently suitable with truckstop prostitutes: mileage - curvas - frenos (obviamente un tema automovilístico)

¿Será que mi comedia no llega hasta ti, o es que tú ya tienes un doctorado en saberes prohibidos?


----------



## Gabriel

_"¿Será que mi comedia no alcance hasta donde tú estás?" _ 

En todo caso sería "no alcanza", pero yo usaría "no llega hasta ti"


----------



## Timmy C

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> By the way, the best translation for "piropo" that I could find was "flirtation remarks". Do you know a better one? And for "ligar"? Do you know any way to say it apart from "to get off with someone"?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Piropo: you could just say 'a line', or 'chat-up line', but that refers more to those sort of pre-planned lines like the guys have been putting up on the board rather than just a flirtatious comment you might make in the course of chatting someone up. 

As for getting off with, you could say necking, but that's more american.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you Timmy C for your ideas.

Bofico, dear, I think you overrate the originality of your humour. If by "_The last one was a lame attempt at a pun_" you meant you were trying to make a joke (I don't know the meaning of "pun"), I should say that I did understand the comical sense of the line (you know, it is quite old) and I was myself being ironic and making a little bit of comedy by saying: _The second one is funny but unless the girl really fancies you and you are a bit tipsy I don't think she will find it "romantic". _ 

You think am not able to get the joke, but the truth is that you take me too seriously (or perhaps I don't quite get to reach you in English with my subtle humour). 

Speaking of the devil: _Actually, the first one is quite timeless: it happened to work rather nicely for me a couple of weeks ago._

I am deeply moved by this statement and, with my eyes full of tears, from this day on I will proclaim that, if Bofico got off with a chick using that line, it has necessarily to be the MOST romantic line in the whole wide world (sniff!!).


----------



## Freddy P. Salas

del cielo cayeron dos rosas, una para ti, y otra para guardartela en un lugar que diga a todos lo mucho que te quiero


----------



## Freddy P. Salas

Sin duda, eres la más linda mujer que en la tierra conoceré, si algún día te pierdo, sé que nadie mas podrá amarte como yo te amo y te amaré-


----------



## Nixke07

Can anyone tell me how you say
I miss you ,in spanish

tnx


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Te echo de menos (Spain).

Te extraño (Spanish America).

Te añoro (both).


----------



## engage

Oh, boy!! I don't think girls like that kind of flirting.It is old-fashined and sometimes disgusting. I think you'll say more with your eyes than with your words. Get some flowers and take her for a walk to watch a beautiful sunset, and just look at her. You'll see.


----------



## malandrin

Si tus piernas son las vias, Como sera la estacion!  ________________________________________________________________
Anoche soñé que vos eras un árbol y yo el viento... y te movía... te movía... 
________________________________________________________________


----------



## el_novato

Vaya que eres un malandrín




			
				malandrin said:
			
		

> *Si tus piernas son las vias, Como sera la estacion!*   ________________________________________________________________
> *Anoche soñé que vos eras un árbol y yo el viento... y te movía... te movía... *
> ________________________________________________________________


----------



## Supercoco

Malandrín, I think you should burn in hell for those lines.

Why guys think we have no other thing to do but to hear stupid things like that?

Please, come up with something original, at least.


----------



## TurboJosé

Timmy C said:
			
		

> Piropo: you could just say 'a line', or 'chat-up line', but that refers more to those sort of pre-planned lines like the guys have been putting up on the board rather than just a flirtatious comment you might make in the course of chatting someone up.



In the states we call them pick-up lines...


----------



## Tormenta

Mynosevitch said:
			
		

> Well you are some lazy boy!
> 
> You mean flirtatious remarks? And romantic?  Well, just think of her and listen to your heart (better ignore other muscles) and write what crosses your mind. And I will be willing to translate it into spanish for you.
> 
> As for sayings.. hell.. I can only think of '*tus ojos son negros y rasgados como mis calzoncillos'.*. but you'd rather do not use it.. it is not romantic anyway.




Por esa no te doy un beso, pero me voy a reir tres días     

Tormenta


----------



## cuchuflete

If you wish to ingratiate yourself with an obsessive Forera, you could tell her,
"You're like a dictionary, you add meaning to my life!"  If she is a romantic, rest assured you will not see her again.


----------



## zebedee

You could use this one someone told me in the street yesterday (but you'll have to wait for the day she's wearing something green...)

_Ay, si estás así de verde, ¿cómo estarás de madura?_


----------



## Tormenta

Faboo said:
			
		

> ja ja ja
> 
> "Me gustaría ser bizco para verte pasar dos veces"
> 
> "Das angustia de buena que estas"
> 
> "Quien fuera tampón"
> 
> "Que no me entere yo que ese culo pasa hambre"
> 
> "Si yo quisiera y tu me dejaras....."
> 
> 
> 
> but you'd rather do not use them.




Maybe I am just becoming old.......but which part of it is romantic?    

Ok, guys if you can't be romantic, be intelligent then.  

Brainpower can be a real turn on!  Romantic AND intelligent.....just breathtaking.



Tormenta


----------



## zebedee

All of this reminds me of an old joke which everyone probably knows but makes me laugh:
Un turista buscaba piropos para ligarse una chica en la playa. Se acerca al barman del chiringuito playero y le pide consejo. El barman le dice: "El piropo que nunc me falla es: ¡Viva la madre que te parió!".
El turista le da las gracias y se aleja a la orilla, cerveza en mano, repetiendo la frase por si mismo: Viva la madre que te parió, viva la madre que te paríó...
Cuando pasa una chica realmente espectacular, nuestro turista le mira, toma aliento, se le planta delante, la mente se le pone en blanco y dice: "Er...te parió una madre"
Ella le contesta: "¡Y a ti una gamba, imbecil!"


----------



## Tormenta

zebedee said:
			
		

> All of this reminds me of an old joke which everyone probably knows but makes me laugh:
> Un turista buscaba piropos para ligarse una chica en la playa. Se acerca al barman del chiringuito playero y le pide consejo. El barman le dice: "El piropo que nunc me falla es: ¡Viva la madre que te parió!".
> El turista le da las gracias y se aleja a la orilla, cerveza en mano, repetiendo la frase por si mismo: Viva la madre que te parió, viva la madre que te paríó...
> Cuando pasa una chica realmente espectacular, nuestro turista le mira, toma aliento, se le planta delante, la mente se le pone en blanco y dice: "Er...te parió una madre"
> Ella le contesta: "¡Y a ti una gamba, imbecil!"





   he he he

Tormenta


----------



## yeye

As wonderful as you all are trying to help, as an English speaker trying to pick up Spanish, it's not easy when you write things but don't add transalation....
(Sounds quite harsh, but I'm sssooo trying and it would be so useful if you'd put English transalation next to it wherever possible....)

Thanks,
y


----------



## patriv

I agree with almost every female in this forum, there are no great lines, the best way to tell them you like them is... to use your brains and find out what kind of a moment she'd like and make it true. That's what I would recomend!

If you really want to use someone elses words, then go for poetry. I think someone sent you a couple of examples from G.A. Becker and Lope de Vega. Becker is great, i.m.h.o, a true romantic.


----------



## Loa

I think one of the best things i've been told is:

  Quizás esta noche                          / Maybe tonight
  duermas con los ángeles                  / you'll sleep with the angels   
  y sueñes conmigo;                         / and dream of me;
  pero algún día                                / but one day
  dormirás conmigo /                          you'll sleep with me  
  y soñarás con los ángeles                 / and sleep with the angels

  This saying sounds OK both in Spanish and English.
  Another one, not that good, but quite said is the following:

  Quisiera ser mar, y tú la roca /             I'd like to be the sea, and u the rock
  para que cuando suba la marea          / so when the tide rises
  darte un beso en la boca                 /  i could kiss your lips (mouth)

  In English it doesnt sound so good, but in Spanish it rhymes (roca-boca).


----------



## aprendo

it could be tus labios son muy bonitos .les gustaria conocer a los mios-you re
lips are so lovely.would they like to meet mine?¿que hace una chica guapa
como tu,en un sitio como este?-what s a nice girl like you,doing in a place
like this?soy de lima.es todo


----------



## hoogiesgirl

Jajajajaja, tengo que confesar que me he reído mucho con este post, qué ocurrencias!!!! Yo creo que, desafortunadamente, no hay "frases mágicas", ya que, además, se nota cuándo salen del corazón y cuándo son aprendidas... Te puedo decir una, por ejemplo, que se notó que era aprendida, aunque tengo que reconocer que me hizo gracia: "baja las largas, que me deslumbras" (en referencia a mis ojos claros, haciendo una comparación con los faros de un coche).
Creo que a veces surte más efecto un simple "te quiero" que el poema más bonito del mundo, o una situación concreta. Por ejemplo, mi novio cuando me desperté la mañana siguiente a la primera noche que pasamos juntos. Me desperté y me estaba mirando fijamente. Sobraban las palabras... uf, si todavía se me ponen los pelos de punta cuando me acuerdo...


----------



## syed fareed ali

incredible aspirations

                yesterday,
                i saw an orphan,
                seemed to be in dilemma,
                i asked,
                what makes you puzzled,
                he glanced at me and then,
                grimaced,
                he asked only two simple questions,
                define"peace in world?",
                and"is the word 'peace' incredible?", 
                for a moment,
                i silenced,
                i thought that,
                for today's world,
                these are incredible aspirations,
                of the future generation.

       for peace.


----------



## cherrymae

usted es el aire que tengo que respirar 
you are the air i need to breathe

usted es la mitad que me hace todo
you are the half that makes me whole

sólo con usted me siento tan cómodo
only with you i feel so comfortable

¡he estado esperándole toda mi vida!
i have been waiting for you all my life...

well, i just want to share... but i am open to corrections, i know my spanish sounds weird... i am just beginning to learn how speak the language...

thanks!


----------



## NTFS

"si amandote es erroneo, entonces, no quierro tener razon...."
"if loving you is wrong, then, i don't want to be right...."


este oracion es de mi compañero que se llama Benedicto....


----------



## NTFS

if you looking for romantic quotes try looking for the lyrics of THALIA's song AMANDOTE... it's a very romantic song....


----------



## keos

yo W.U.R.M. here in Hawaii you don't have to say sweet or romantic words just to win a girls heart, the only thing i can suggest is to prove it by actions if you are really interested with a certain girl, this always works...good luck!!!


----------



## khent

well,well...using my ever useful translation website  , i think the best romantic words a woman can wish for is "soy perdido sin usted, mi amor" ....But a simple "TE AMO" speaks it all  ..especially when you say it during a candlelight dinner in a most romantic place that you can think of  , or when you're dancing with her in the moonlight...NOW THAT'S ROMANTIC!  you don't have to say a lot of bogus words...!


----------



## lost_soul

well you dont really need a romantic saying to win a woman's heart. It's just a matter of showing her how you really feel towards her, and that would be in your own way


----------



## SWYTNSPICEE

i  need help my boyfreind is spanish ,im american  he  knows almost no english,and i know very  little spanish i'm desperate to  say how i feel. if  i  write him a letter can someone please translate it for me


----------



## brittany

how do u say
i no i love you and i always will so
i want to know will you merry me? in spanish thanx


----------



## Artrella

brittany said:
			
		

> how do u say
> i no i love you and i always will so
> i want to know will you merry me? in spanish thanx




Te amo y sé que siempre te amaré

Quiero saber si te casarás conmigo


Your first sentence reads "no" at the beginning???


----------



## Artrella

Déjame mirarte despacio, poco a poco, recorriendo tus secretos y disfrutando de tus silencios, déjame admirarte mientras te deseo.

Sólo es un segundo en el que me atrevo a pedirte que me ames, después seguiré soñando contigo y pidiendo que un día me dediques una de tus miradas. 

Eres mi dueña, tan sólo me dominas con amor, tu amor es mi destino, tú eres mi camino, mándame que te ame.. obedeceré. 

Tócame, hasta hacerme sentir tu ternura infinita, tócame, para que pueda gozar de tu calor y de tus ganas de amarme, tócame eternamente.

Awww!!!


----------



## Artrella

Quieta, sigilosa, me haces amarte, me haces desearte, sigue quieta e inmóvil que yo sabré como entregarte el cielo para soñar.
****
Ni cerrando los ojos dejo de mirarte, ni en tu ausencia dejo de besarte, porque eres mi presencia, mi sonido y mi mundo.
****
Si alguien al besarte dice que te quiere; 
no le creas porque hay personas que sin besarte 
te quieren; y sin quererte te besan.
****
Quiéreme hasta cuando menos lo merezca, porque es en ése instante cuando te necesito más.
****

DARIA TODO PORQUE LA DISTANCIA QUE NOS SEPARA SOLO EXISTIERA EN NUESTRA IMAGINACION


----------



## sergio11

W.U.R.M said:
			
		

> can I get some romatic  sayings to tell a girlfriend
> both the spainish and english translation
> 
> N.B Ladies it would be nice to get sayings you like to hear also


 
Friendly advice: Don't say anything you don't know. Just say it in English.  There may be expressions that may seem to mean something but actually mean completely the opposite, and if you are not a native speaker or at least relatively knowledgeable in the language, you will never figure them out.  Also, if you mispronounce or misspell a word, it may be deadly for you. You may get in more trouble that way.  Look at all the postings in this forum: some ar good and some are bad.  Whom are you going to believe?  Just stick to the language you know.


----------



## te gato

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Friendly advice: Don't say anything you don't know. Just say it in English. There may be expressions that may seem to mean something but actually mean completely the opposite, and if you are not a native speaker or at least relatively knowledgeable in the language, you will never figure them out. Also, if you mispronounce or misspell a word, it may be deadly for you. You may get in more trouble that way. Look at all the postings in this forum: some ar good and some are bad. Whom are you going to believe? Just stick to the language you know.


I agree...we ladies like things real...si romantico..but REAL!! Be yourself with her, do something nice for her or with her....Tip..1 single flower is worth more words then you will be able to say!! (1 red rose)..Who am I to say though, talk to me in Spanish and I melt....
te gato


----------



## Luigiyankee

I have to agree that you should not try someone else's words. Specially some of the expressions you have read in some of the posted answers. Some are very romantic but if I was a girl I think I would start laughing. And by no means use the one about the "tampon" (that guy is trying to ruin your relation).

Be yourself. Be gentle. Be kind. Look deep into her eyes. You do not have to say anything. I am sure your eyes will tell her.

But one of the more romantic things I ever heard was:

"I love you so much it hurts". I heard it in a film, I do not remember which one right now.

Good luck.


----------



## greko

ok hello i am person whou needs to have something translated for me please its for a girl i used to date she lives in barcelona! 

this is my thing i want to say to her please translate it into spanish for me:

Laura last night i had a dream about you and that made me see that i am not over you, time has passed since we last saw eachother and it hurts cause you left a big emptyness whenn you left...i just wanted you to know that i think of you and i still have the smell of your body and the look in your face from each time we woke up together...I realy like to know how you are doing there and how your life is. i miss you and will always love you makis


----------



## gatogab

Nunca Hubo Varon Por Dama Tan Bien Servido


----------



## olafstafford

If I may say,I agree with Mynosevitch and say what's in your heart.It will come out naturally when you let out what you feel.


----------

